# I have two horses with pretty interesting backstories- new to the forum



## blackrose199 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi, I just joined today, but I have been involved with horse riding, lessons, care, etc for almost 8 years now, BUT- I still have a lotttttttt to learn. I am excited to share, so I'll ramble forever- thanks, if you decide to read 

I started horse lessons when I was 10, and here I am at 18 with two of my own. I ride western and probably always will, I've gone on trail rides, competed in barrel racing events, cow sorting events, and a show or two. Barrel racing and cow events are held by my neighbor, who I mention below, and riders from the barn and other barns come to compete. There were quite a few people, but nothing like a state event, andI am a definitely still a rookie in those areas, but I placed pretty well, too 

I have two horses, both of which were given to me "for free", or to take care, of by my neighbor when I was about 12 after I got to know her. My neighbor owns a horse barn/boarding/lesson place, a very no-drama, everyone knows eachother kind of place- I love it. Both horses are bombproof- the 4h of July in my, em, patriotic town is just another day for them, they ignore my german shepherds around them/ occasionally barking at them (I know the horses don't care about the dogs but I still have them stay back), they love the tractor when it comes into their pasture, etc, etc.

One of my horses is an American Quarterhorse gelding with BEAUTIFUL "golden" buckskin coloring, I think the specific one is called- he's got more of a gold, rich shiny coat, and absolutely beautiful highlights in his mane- it looks like we dye it. He also has those black "zebra stripe" type leg patterns that buckskins get.
He is 32- but does not even begin to act like it. He still does lessons, still runs, he's done trail rides+cow+barrel events in recent years- he is a really good example of "age is just a number" and is in really good health, which I am grateful for- people are always surprised when I tell them how old he is.

His backstory, now- he has had a few owners. His registered name is "Gunsmoke Music", and his barn name is "Sakko" (sake-oh)- not sure where it came from, though. He used to be a professional rodeo horse, and because of that he has worked through some head-shyness over the years, but apparently wasn't too shabby.

I have done a few events with him. This one, I am really proud of. When I was 14-15, (so a few years ago), my neighbor (who I am very close with, again) invited me last minute to either a cow penning event. I had done sorting once or twice over there, within the last year, but I had never done penning, so I was just like "ah why not". There were riders from our barn and from other barns.
The FIRST day I won FIRST place and got a check, and I won second place and I set of engraved spurs for the whole event (It took place over 5-6 days, one each weekend)!!!!!! I think Sakko carried the team with his rodeo experience, but man that felt good!!

I have been to 2-3 barrel racing events- the first I got 5th place ribbons, and the most recent I got all 2nd place ribbons and one 3rd. Not to be THAT person, but I, and a few others (including the people in charge) felt pretty cheated that day. I was in the loping/cantering class (then there is galloping above that and trotting below) at age 14-15, along with other kids, same age and younger than me. This lady in her 30's came in with a young, high energy horse who was trained and being further trained to compete specifically in professional barrel racing, and entered the loping/cantering class, galloping the whole time- it felt kind of awful, and they asked her to move and she kind of played it off- I don't know, has anything like that ever happened to you? She ended up with 7 first place ribbons, and a lot of heartbroken younger kids left with 0.

My other horse, Rose, was rescued by my neighbors many years ago from some type of auction house for livestock that unfortunately exists in my town. To put it lightly, let's just say that if horses weren't sold, that was it for them. I know. She was pregnant, as well.

But when they rescued her, they didn't know just HOW pregnant she was- I think she had her foal within a few days of coming home! Kind of a funny story, too- my neighbor's stable dude (he lives over there too, they go back like 20 years, he basically co-manages the barn, etc) stayed up all day and all night with Rose when she was about to have her foal, by her side to make sure things went smoothly for her. He went inside in the morning quickly for a cup of coffee, came back minutes later, and there was the foal! Just like that, no problems, ha.

Coming from an sales place such as that, there isn't too much information given, so some things are left to educated guessing. For example, her exact age is unknown- but she is in her mid to late 20's, a senior mare (but very healthy), and she's got the little gray mane hairs and face hairs to prove it 😊

They don't think Rose was ever broken, but she is incredibly calm, laid back, gentle, bomb proof. An example of that- I tried sitting on her back a few years ago, and she was as carefree as always, like I wasn't even sitting there, but she didn't respond to any queues (gently nudging with my heel, clicking)- it was kind of funny, almost like I was just along for her everyday life now- she just walked where she wanted to go, happy I was with her, the sweetheart, haha.

My neighbors have 3 stallions, I believe. After Rose had the first baby, she had two more, but it has been awhile. Now she is Sakko's best friend and a really sweet mare.

She is very loving, and definitely just a mare that was meant to be a mother. She is gentle, calm,VERY protective of Sakko, etc.
When Sakko is taken next door for a riding lesson, the WHOLE time Rose is next to the fence watching, pacing, or neighing- and if you take Rose anywhere, Sakko does the same thing. They have quite the bond- I don't think they had really even been together before I got them, but they were sure meant to be.

Coming back to Rose- you'll notice my username is blackrose199. I just asked about this in another post and got clarification, but she is a paint horse, without the patches, if that makes sense. She has a solid black coat, with a blaze and white half socks/ankles (Plus her gray hairs- but don't tell her I said anything  )

The 199 is another unfortunate result of the auction house, but a part of her now, kind of a part of her life story- they branded her there 🙁
So yes, my Rose is a black paint with 199 on her hip, and she is the sweetest creature ever.


So, both of my horses have somewhat unique stories- pregnant broodmare rescued from inhumane auction house, and ex pro-rodeo horse with many owners, including the intoxicated fellow he carried home, just knew the way.

I am really excited to be able to ask questions here and such- thanks for reading if you made it this far, and if you did, and let me know what you think.

yours,
A


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

We would love to see pictures!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Wait a minute . . . we got to read all about Sakko . . . very interesting story too . . . but nothing about your other horse! And yes, we want pictures. Congratulations on your successes!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I think most of us here could "ramble" about our horses all day so don't feel bad--lol! Both my sister's and I have two horses each as well and we never get tired of talking horse whenever we get together. Your Sakko sounds just like my sis's QH--same color anyway but he is only 24 and in good health. Don't you just love those zebra stripes--so neat! Great story about Sakko too--look forward to hearing about your other horse next. Welcome aboard


----------



## blackrose199 (Jul 21, 2021)

knightrider said:


> Wait a minute . . . we got to read all about Sakko . . . very interesting story too . . . but nothing about your other horse! And yes, we want pictures. Congratulations on your successes!





pasomountain said:


> I think most of us here could "ramble" about our horses all day so don't feel bad--lol! Both my sister's and I have two horses each as well and we never get tired of talking horse whenever we get together. Your Sakko sounds just like my sis's QH--same color anyway but he is only 24 and in good health. Don't you just love those zebra stripes--so neat! Great story about Sakko too--look forward to hearing about your other horse next. Welcome aboard


Updated and talked about the second one!
I'll try to get pictures up soon, too.


----------

